# Research Help



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

So under the heading "no good deed goes unpunished meaning" I did some work to "save" our OD class Yahoo group data and put together a new forum. The next thing I know I'm the Publicity Chair for the national OD class. Not only am I new to sailing. I'm a complete babe in the woods when comes to OD racing. Like not only have I never raced in an OD even, I've never even seen one.

I've found US sailing and learning some there. But I open to any suggest for resources. Maybe how find to smaller local fleets? clubs? (not even sure what to call them)

I'm currently looking for Information on the early days of the Champion of Champions races. And would like to learn more a the 1977 race on Chesapeake Bay. Reading from a Sports Illustrated article. A storm struck. Within a minute more than half the fleet had capsized. "An hour after the race more than half the crews were still unaccounted for.
A woman on Tolly Point, a mile from the course, welcomed six soggy champions to her house, reviving them with sherry. Down the beach another two drank Kool-Aid with an undertaker."

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Your post doesn't make it totally clear that you're talking about the Chrysler Buccaneer 18. According to this site: https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/buccaneer-18 , about 5000 of them were built by different builders. Finding the ones that are still around since 1968 will be quite a chore. Setting up a Yahoo group and a forum may help, but putting out word on sites like SailNet and others to advise owners about what you're doing may turn up the most leads. We don't see many Buccaneers here on Long Island Sound, though it may be hard to tell because people may have replaced their sails since 1968 (or whenever) and not bothered to include the class insignia on the new mainsail. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A few thoughts, You can reach out to your regional authority, such as CBYRA on the Chesapeake. Most have a One Design section. Nationally, US Sailing has links to all of the active regional authorities and you can contact them. They should be able to provide some information on whether there are active fleets in their region. 
Many areas of the country have regional sailing magazines similar to SpinSheet here on the Chesapeake. These magazines are pretty widely read in the sailing community and will typically run 'club announcements' that are 250 words or less. You can issue press releases to those magazines that is a call to all owners of class boats and talks about organizing activities and individual races.

Another way to go is to send in an article to Scuttlebutt. The article should explain what is being done to revive the class and maybe a little history of the boat. If you have a website it should include an online registry, and the any press releases or articles should include a link to the website.
Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, 
That is lot of what I'm looking for. I'm also looking for some historical information (pre-internet) about one design racing. I'm guessing like most things related to boating. It took off when affordable fiberglass boats came on the market. When did it hit it's peak? I'm not looking for answers here. Just where to search or what I might try to google.

Also, I am try to fine more about the that 1977 Champion of Champions race. Would you hazard a guess that the local Annapolis newspaper would have reported on it? I did find a pix from the Baltimore Sun


----------

